# Finally back in the shop



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 5, 2018)

Here is a set for a fellow in New Madrid Missouri. Cleaver is an 8" bone & meat cutting machine made from a 36" circular saw blade, the chef knife is 8" Sabatier both have Bocote handles, the cleaver has carbon fiber pins....

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2018)

Beautiful blades Pappy, glad you got back at it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 6, 2018)

Chef's knife is really a looker! Nice wood! Chuck


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes! Love that bocote, way underrated by knife collectors and makers in my opinion. Looking good!


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 6, 2018)

Love the cleaver


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice work Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 8, 2018)

thanks everyone


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nicely done sir....I love the cleaver.


----------

